# need to separate cats?



## jenweb9 (Jun 7, 2004)

i need to know something about how cats might react to being separated from each other. 

i have two three-year-old cats who more or less grew up together. they play occasionally but sometimes they also seem very disinterested in each other, with respect to other cat-pairs i have known. 

and so i find myself in a situation where i cannot (should not?) keep at least one of my two cats. if i can find someone willing to take both of them, then that solves my problem, but i'm afraid i won't be able to find a home for them together, so i may end up having to separate them. i may keep one of the two, but i wonder if that will be a good idea; i am about to move into an apartment with a frind who has two cats, and my cats HATE other cats so i'm afraid it will just make everyone miserable. also i have lived overseas and plan to return at some point in the not-so-distant future, and as we all know, cats like to stay in one place for long periods of time.

any advice?


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow, that is a tough one. Alot of soul searching is needed in this decision.

Do you think your cats will tolerate being separated? 

IMHO, finding someone that would take them both would be the ideal. But...they will adapt to their new enviroment whether they are kept together or not. 

That is really tough and I know you are agonizing about it. Hopefully, someone else can be more helpful than I. {{{{hugs to you}}}}


----------



## jenweb9 (Jun 7, 2004)

see, i just don't know how they'll handle it; i was hoping to find someone who had been in a similar situation just to see how the separation thing played out for other cats. mine don't LOVE each other, and sometimes they plain don't get along, but i have to think that the company would be mutually nice when there are no people around.

yeah for now i guess i'm going with "try to find someone to take both," but it's been awhile, zero hour approaches, and no luck yet.


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

How are you going about finding them a home? Just word of mouth or have you put an ad in the paper? If you put an ad in the newspaper, be sure to include a price. No kidding. That will help to weed out undesireables. You could also call local animal groups to see if they have any room for two adult cats.


----------

